# International Schools Mexico City



## Sinjico (Jan 19, 2021)

Our family will be moving soon to Mexico City. We are looking into schools for our children 10 and 4. We are currently in Argentina and our kids go to the American school that is very international. I would like them to go to something similar. We are between Greengages and ASF. Both seem to be great academically and have some pros and cons. 
I would love to hear from current parents at both schools, what do you think? 
We have been told the ASF is not as international as Greengages. Our kids are bilingual English and Spanish, but their Spanish is not "great" and they definitely favor English over Spanish.

I know Greengates is far away since we will probably be living in Lomas de Chapultepec, or Bosques de Las Lomas. What else can you tell me about both schools?

Thanks


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

If it were me, I would contact the US embassy in Mexico City. 
I know they have lists of recommendations for such things as international expat tax advisers. 
I'd bet they have some recommendations for schooling as well.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

It is Greengates, not Greengages.


----------

